# Seiko Automatic 17 Jewels...



## knuteols

Got this one for free from my watchmaker - wasn't running, but after a clean and some oil it runs very well indeed









Kinda neat dial with blue "bars" and alternating gold ( 12-6-9 ) and silver markers.

I'm not an expert on Seiko, but this one has the following written on it: Japan 7025-802LR on the dial, and 6D0201 Japan-6 7025-8020 on the back. Maybe someone can tell me a bit more what these numbers mean?


----------



## Faz 63

knuteols said:


> Got this one for free from my watchmaker - wasn't running, but after a clean and some oil it runs very well indeed
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kinda neat dial with blue "bars" and alternating gold ( 12-6-9 ) and silver markers.
> 
> I'm not an expert on Seiko, but this one has the following written on it: Japan 7025-802LR on the dial, and 6D0201 Japan-6 7025-8020 on the back. Maybe someone can tell me a bit more what these numbers mean?


I don't know anything about the watch but i like it very much the case looks a bit like the case used in the Vintage Seiko divers watch.


----------



## pg tips

nice one knut

7025 is the movement cal.

from the 1st 2 digits of the serial number it would have been made in December (the D) in 19*6 (the 6), the trick is working out the right decade, I'd guess 76.

The 7025 is not in Jayhawks data base ( http://www.ittc.ku.edu/~jgauch/watch/index.html ) but you might want to browse it anyway as it's a great site for seiko lovers.


----------



## kay

Vrey nice UFO shape.


----------



## kay

Vrey nice UFO shape.


----------



## knuteols

pg tips said:


> nice one knut
> 
> 7025 is the movement cal.
> 
> from the 1st 2 digits of the serial number it would have been made in December (the D) in 19*6 (the 6), the trick is working out the right decade, I'd guess 76.
> 
> The 7025 is not in Jayhawks data base ( http://www.ittc.ku.edu/~jgauch/watch/index.html ) but you might want to browse it anyway as it's a great site for seiko lovers.


Thanks Paul - makes sense that the watch is from 1976. I did a search on the 7025 movement, but there's not a lot of information on it

That Jayhawks data base is a great site!


----------



## Amphibimoose

Speaking of older Seikos, I was given an old Auto Seiko by a customer. It dates back to 1972 with a 7005A movement in it. In horrible and mind bendingly bad shape, well the case and plexi anyway.

Its nice and clean inside, Though needs a service as its not running, just wont wind for some reason.

Its all SS with a silver/light green dial. Might be nice when its had some work done on it.

Its kinda photo-shy, and wouldn't be caught dead in this shape. (Actually it will just end up one gigantic scribble on the screen if i post pictures, just nothing to see)

Thoughts? As its very similar to knuteol's freebee


----------

